# What do you ladies use to wax the bikini area?



## STolEn_KisS (Dec 12, 2007)

I'm thinking about trying to wax it at home by myself and was wondering which product I should buy. Any recommendations? Also, does it hurt a lot? I'm a little nervous because I've never done waxing before.


----------



## chameleonmary (Dec 12, 2007)

I use an electric epilator cos I can control how I remove the hair (eg. I like to have a break in between cos I hate the pain!)


----------



## Nox (Dec 13, 2007)

I use Sally Hansen's extra strength body wax.  You do have to heat this one up in the microwave though, but there are no strips to use, you just yank off the cooled strip of wax.  It works so well, you will not have leftover hairs there.  

If you are going for a full Brazilian, when you get to the labia and buttcrack, downgrade to regular strength wax.  The skin is much to thin there for any more force than necessary.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Dec 13, 2007)

I use Gigi brazilian wax. I think I'm an anomaly, waxing has never hurt. I use muslin strips. Pace yourself, apply the wax in small increments, trim, if necessary.

You can also use Cirepil which is a blue wax that doesn't need strips. You can heat this in a warmer. 

Feel free to PM me if you have questions.


----------



## MACATTAK (Dec 13, 2007)

I have a question...when you do this for the first time, how can you get over the initial fear of pulling off skin?  I can't seem to get past that.  Pulling off the cooled wax seems like a better idea than using strips..is it easier/better?  Thanks


----------



## STolEn_KisS (Dec 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nox* 

 
_I use Sally Hansen's extra strength body wax. You do have to heat this one up in the microwave though, but there are no strips to use, you just yank off the cooled strip of wax. It works so well, you will not have leftover hairs there. 

If you are going for a full Brazilian, when you get to the labia and buttcrack, downgrade to regular strength wax. The skin is much to thin there for any more force than necessary._

 
I was thinking about getting that! Is it easy to apply and does it hurt a lot when you put it off? Do you have to pull it off hard/fast? What are some precautions that I should take?


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Dec 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_I have a question...when you do this for the first time, how can you get over the initial fear of pulling off skin? I can't seem to get past that. Pulling off the cooled wax seems like a better idea than using strips..is it easier/better? Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Take a deep breath. Here's what I do, I apply a thin layer of wax to the area, cover with muslin, run my hand over the muslin a few times to make sure it adhere's and then I pull it quickly. Personally, pulling off a bandaid is much worse and I put gobs of vaseline/baby oil on to loosen the bandaid.

HTH


----------



## jilliandanica (Dec 13, 2007)

I like Gigi's Hemp Wax with Muslin strips. 

I think if it's your first time EVER waxing your bikini area, you should get it done professionally first, especially if you're attempting a brazilian. That way you'll know it'll get done right and with minimal casualties. Plus, if you want to do it yourself the next time, your hair will most likely grow out groomed (thinner and in the same direction) which will make it easier to wax.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Dec 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jilliandanica* 

 
_I like Gigi's Hemp Wax with Muslin strips. 

I think if it's your first time EVER waxing your bikini area, you should get it done professionally first, especially if you're attempting a brazilian. That way you'll know it'll get done right and with minimal casualties. Plus, if you want to do it yourself the next time, your hair will most likely grow out groomed (thinner and in the same direction) which will make it easier to wax._

 
I agree. You'll know what to expect. Watch them, carefully, so you can do it/maintain at home.


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Dec 13, 2007)

i've always been too scared to do this but you guys are convincing me otherwise..


----------



## Nox (Dec 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *STolEn_KisS* 

 
_I was thinking about getting that! Is it easy to apply and does it hurt a lot when you put it off? Do you have to pull it off hard/fast? What are some precautions that I should take?_

 
Well, the application will take practice if you are unsure of what you're doing.  I think it is good to take the above advice given: go get it professionally done at first.  As much as it will hurt, it is always quite brief and the pain is over right after the pulling.  If it's done right, the results are 110% worth all the discomfort.  

The pain gets less and less over time though each time you go to bikini wax again.


----------



## Divinity (Dec 14, 2007)

I can't be trusted to wax that area myself.  Plus, how do you ladies get the back?


----------



## Nox (Dec 14, 2007)

^ I usually squat.  It helps to have a little compact mirror to see what you're doing also.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Dec 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nox* 

 
_^ I usually squat. It helps to have a little compact mirror to see what you're doing also._

 
Mirrors and lighting are key.


----------



## silverbelle282 (Dec 14, 2007)

i get it done professionally ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS. reading this thread is making me cringe, i can't imagine me and hot wax, at home . . .  unsupervised. i've always had bad luck with waxing though. for instance, i tried using sally hansen wax strips to do my upper lip and ended up leaving bits of wax behind that took FOREVER to remove with a hot damp towel. ridiculous.


----------



## Jot (Dec 14, 2007)

i'd also recommend getting it done professionally especially as its your first time. As people have said pay attention then you'll have ideas about how you do it. If you just go for it yourself make sure you pull the skin taught with your other hand (hopefully that makes sense)


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *silverbelle282* 

 
_i get it done professionally ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS. reading this thread is making me cringe, i can't imagine me and hot wax, at home . . .  unsupervised. i've always had bad luck with waxing though. for instance, i tried using sally hansen wax strips to do my upper lip and ended up leaving bits of wax behind that took FOREVER to remove with a hot damp towel. ridiculous._

 
If you know what you're doing, you're fine. I definitely would not recommend a lot of "at-home" services posters here ask about, though. 

As for the removal, you can't remove wax with water. It has to be removed with an oil-based solvent.


----------



## STolEn_KisS (Dec 17, 2007)

OMG I just waxed myself and well...it hurt like HELL! lol. I did everything u were supposed to too. =(  ahhh it hurt so bad. lol. The worst part was that when I tried to pull off teh wax, it got on my hands and won't come off. Maybe I should've waited a little more? How long are you supposed to wait before trying to pull it off? lol. I gave up half way cuz it hurt so bad...I'm scared to do it again tomorrow to finish up the rest...the whole time I was thinking..the things I do for  my man. lol.


----------



## jilliandanica (Dec 17, 2007)

I don't wait very long. I apply a thin, even layer. Lay the muslin strip down. Press down to make sure it grabs then pull it off really fast against the hair growth. Make sure you don't pull up!


----------



## MsCocoa (Dec 17, 2007)

I wax myself at home with warm wax, BUT I'm qualfied to wax and have had practice; I wouldn't recommend doing a DIY on your bikini area but if choose to at least practice waxing other body parts until you're confident, then use mirrors and keep an oil on hand just in case.


----------



## oodlesofnoodles (Dec 20, 2007)

My first home brazilian experience was awful.  I'd never had it done before, used a hot wax (later learned how to do this correctly but it was sooo messy), globbed way too much on, spent two hours crying and picking it off, and still had to shave the next day anyhow.  Ouch.

I went to a pro a few times, and now doing it at home is a breeze.  I think partly because it kills off the nerves in your follicles so it hurts less every time.

I use the premade wax strips (a box of the small ones from Veet or nair is good) and do very small sections at a time.  If you press real hard before ripping it up real fast (peel BACK not UP), it hurts much less.  Hesitation kills.  I do it on my armpits too... now I never have to shave!

Then I put something like Skin Tight ($) or Tend Skin ($$) on.  Usually you can find it at the drug store or at a weave store.  It soothes your skin and prevents ingrown hairs....it really works.  I put it on zits too, lol.


----------



## MsCocoa (Dec 24, 2007)

How to do your underarms, do place your arm behind you head or bend your elbow and taught the skin? That's the only place I'm scared to do myself!


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Dec 29, 2007)

*i wax the sides of my bikini area becuase thats the only place i get razor bumps, i prefer to leave some hair in front so i just shave everything else off since that cuts out some waxing pain an it still looks the same

i like sally hansens euro body/bikini waxing strip kit*


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Dec 29, 2007)

*and baby powder is good for afterwards too, i also rub a lil on b4 i wax 2 make sure the area is nice and dry, u need to be free of any oil on ur skin

the kind i use has aloe an vitamin E in it so it works well for after waxing, i use bikini zone also and that really helps keep any redness/bumps away*


----------

